# Installing ductwork...



## coach606 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm adding a second system for heating and cooling an attic space that we're refinishing from raw space.  I need to save some money so I'm wondering how hard it would be to just lay out some or all of the ducting.  I'm pretty handy, though mostly with plumbing, drywall, woodworking, etc.  I really know nothing about how to connect ducting according to a diagram and even how to run it in the floor or walls without drilling joists.

Can anyone explain how to join and run ductwork or point me towards a decent book or video resource?

Many thanks.  Ducting is about $2500 of the project.  If I can cut some costs there I'd be in great shape.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 28, 2006)

http://ducts.lbl.gov/

http://www.southface.org/web/resources&services/publications/technical_bulletins/DIS-Air-sys-install%2003-0783.pdf


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the links, I always wondered the difference between flex and sheet metal.  

Sven


----------

